
10 Signs You’re a ‘Woman in Tech’ - ohjeez
http://blog.smartbear.com/development/10-signs-youre-a-woman-in-tech/
======
workaholic
These are almost all true for most people in tech, male or female.

~~~
tanglesome
That would mean tech people are... well people regardless of sex. I like this
idea! Maybe we need to remember this more.

